# The Big Tease



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

It might be better to be breathless
no feeling, thoughts, hope, laughs or dreams
Yet no painful thoughts, desperation, nightmares and screams
But wait! I do see the light at the end of the tunnel
As i eagerly approach, the tunnel grows larger
It is now a black hole pushing me down under
the proper tools to shine just werent supplied
immersed in darkness yet surrounded by light
The light laughs at me because i cant catch it
So the black hole engulfs itself and no longer exists


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Here you go pal









:lol: Just kidding. :wink:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!!!

Finally, phew.


----------

